# New years resolutions



## peachncream (Dec 15, 2006)

Maybe it's a little soon for this topic, but oh well. What are your goals for next year? How did you do on last years resolutions?

Me? First of all I totally flaked out on last years resolutions which included the typical exercise schedule, diet, write in my journal sort of thing, but I think pregnancy can be partially to blame. This year my goals are to keep an updated scrapbook on my daughter. I want to get my pre-pregnancy body back. I'm signing up for yoga classes after christmas. Other than that I'm just going to concentrate on spending as much time with my family.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 15, 2006)

I  have a lot of business related goals this year. This website was part of last years resolution, so I think I did pretty good there. Now this year I'm just going to work on building my business up. Other than that theres a lot of personal stuff I'm working on: my attitude, my friendships and relationships, my family. I'm going to work more on keeping a journal. I've slacked on that in the past few years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm getting a gym membership. . . . .


And I'm actually going to use it this time.


----------



## apple (Dec 21, 2006)

My husband and i have the goal to finish our basement, clean out our garage and take a trip to Canada sometime this year.


----------



## tori (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm going to quit smoking


----------



## Bliss (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm going to pay off my car and buy a house


----------



## *zoe (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm going to stop drinking Dr. pepper for good. Also, I'm cutting back my fast food to only once a week.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 25, 2007)

So is everyone still keeping up on their resolutions? 

I know i'm already starting to slide a little. . . and it's not even February yet!!


----------



## anakoi (Feb 2, 2007)

I've already totallly slacked on my resolutions. I was going to start eating healthier and exercising 3 times a week at the gym as well as go on morning walks with the dog. I did great for a week or two though.


----------

